

Startup Quote: Esther Dyson, investor - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/5397365590

======
raychancc
Don’t leave hold of your common sense. Think about what you’re doing and how
the technology can enhance it. Don’t think about technology first.

\- Esther Dyson (@edyson)

<http://startupquote.com/post/5397365590>

